
Teens are abandoning Facebook in dramatic numbers, study finds - romenrg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/01/facebook-teens-leaving-instagram-snapchat-study-user-numbers
======
vannevar
Facebook will have to continue to acquire emerging social networks the same
way Google kept acquiring search technology startups, until its monopoly
position is likewise so well established that people stop trying to compete.

~~~
nickik
Why would you stop building social netowrks if facebook keeps buying them. Its
printing money.

~~~
vannevar
Good point. I think the acquisition point moves further and further down,
until you get into the realm of acqui-hires, and then venture funding for the
sector dries up.

------
RikNieu
Wonder why there's a marked socio-economic and racial disparity in those
numbers. Weird.

~~~
thousandautumns
I would imagine the racial disparity is really just a result of the socio-
economic disparity. As for why that exists, idk. Might be the cost of having a
smartphone. As far as I know, Snapchat is pretty worthless without a
smartphone. It’s closer to a messaging app than a pure social media service.
Facebook on the other hand is usable on a computer, so even teens without
smartphones can use it at school or the library or on a shared computer.

That’s all conjecture though.

